
School districts take unplanned plunge into online learning - finphil
https://www.bostonherald.com/2020/03/23/school-districts-take-unplanned-plunge-into-online-learning/
======
alexpotato
As a child, I remember watching a special on TV about how children across the
globe go to school.

What struck me than (and has re-surfaced now) was when they showed how
children in the remote parts of the Australian outback "attended school".

Basically, they did everything _via radio_. E.g. the teacher would say "Here
is a problem. Bobby, what is the answer? Great! Now Mary, what is the answer
to the homework problem #7 from last night?"

You can find out more details here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_of_the_Air](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_of_the_Air)

~~~
markdown
My mother went to school this way in Fiji. They'd be assigned school work (the
teacher would talk to each student individually over the radio). Parents would
mail in their work and the teacher would mark it and announce the results over
the radio, walking each child through their mistakes. The entire country could
listen in as you had your maths corrected lol.

By the time I was in primary school, there were 1hr afternoon broadcasts for
our age group once a week, but it was no longer about individual learning...
there were just too many kids by then. It was still great fun as everyone in
our class would gather around the teachers battered old radio and listen to
great stories from history, and other such things.

------
irrational
In my school district they still haven't figured out how to proceed. The
problem is there are a lot of low income families that they know don't have
internet access or a computer. They can give those kids a chromebook, but that
isn't very helpful with no internet access. Legally (and morally) they can't
move ahead with online school if a big chunk of the students are left out.

On the other hand, I was talking yesterday with a family member in another
state where they have been doing online school almost since the first day
(including PE, art, etc.!). I asked them what they are doing for students
without a computer or internet access and apparently that state doesn't have
the same equality laws so its basically a case of too bad, so sad for poor
kids.

What I hope comes out of this is the realization that internet access is a
utility on the same level as water or electricity.

~~~
donw
I’m going to expose my ignorance here, but in 2020, how many low-income
families are there without internet?

Also, would it the solve not just be to provide loaner 4G access points to
those families?

The US is one of the top per-student global spenders on K-12 education, so the
money is there.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
In California, at least, students are eligible for subsidized ($20/month) LTE
hotspots. Apparently it is provided by Sprint as part of an agreement they
made when they leased spectrum that had previously been set aside for
educational use. These could and should been made free for low-income
families.

[https://foundationccc.org/What-We-Do/Student-
Success/Califor...](https://foundationccc.org/What-We-Do/Student-
Success/California-Connects)

~~~
suchire
These are likely insufficient for video-based schoolwork or materials. That
would max out any quota set for these hotspots

~~~
therealx
Theres no quota on the Sprint grandfathering. Check out the Calyx institute
hotspot for an example (and a cool org)

------
gnicholas
My kid is a kindergarten student at a very well-resourced school in Silicon
Valley. Pretty immediately, they set up a virtual learning system that is used
to assign tasks and for kids to share work. I appreciate that the teachers are
doing what they can, but honestly for younger kids this sort of thing isn't
really that helpful.

The system is far from seamless (even as someone who runs an edtech startup, I
have found it very difficult to navigate). A task that takes the kid 5 mins to
complete often takes at least as long to upload/process. That's not a good
time ratio when you're looking to have your kid occupied so you can work/make
food/etc.

Instead of using the online system, we are taking this as an opportunity to
let our child explore interests and get much more personalized learning than
is given at school. Khan Academy has been great for math, and the books we
read at home are more advanced than the standardized assignments given online.

Doing things this way definitely takes a bit of time from our schedules, but
I'm not sure it actually takes more time than if we did the online stuff. And
at the end of the day, our child will have learned much more and with a more
engaged attitude. Honestly, I think one of the bigger risks/downsides is that
our kid will develop an arrogant attitude toward school — that it's too easy
and not worth paying attention to.

~~~
karatestomp
This would seriously be a great opportunity to delivery a _better_ educational
experience to our first grader—except between both parents trying to remote
work and two younger siblings, it’s simply not gonna happen. We just hope all
this isn’t too big a setback. The schools are trying but there’s no way for it
to work very well, with so little planning and no training for anything like
this, and without at least one parent able to put in two or three focused
hours teaching per day.

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah, it definitely takes some time. But we are saving a little time not
having to drive our kid to and from school, and breakfast can happen as slowly
or quickly (with less parental intervention) since we're not rushing off to
school.

I am glad that my kids are so young going through this turmoil. I'm sure it is
much more disruptive for older kids who are applying to college, and for
parents who feel they have to make sure their kid doesn't fall behind. Must be
very stressful and time-consuming.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
I have felt the opposite. Older kids can self-direct much better than younger
children, and they also understand the concept of work and are better able to
entertain themselves. I think 5-7 yo are going to have the toughest time
educationally during this.

------
codingdave
In my district, it is not ideal, yet it is better than I expected.

The Junior high is sending out independent assignments where it makes sense -
math, mostly, as there is existing online cirriculum with automated scoring.
For English, they are reading books, then getting on a Zoom call with the
whole class to discuss it. There are some ongoing Zoom calls to talk as a
class. They are probably only covering half as much as they did while in the
school building, but the topics they do cover are working well.

The elementary schools are varied - they are covering more topics, at a
shallower level. Mostly, they are handing out online assignments and
independent projects to do, and the kids are reporting back to the teachers.
One of my kids' teacher is recording video each day to talk the kids through
the daily plan and give them some encouragement.

Is this all perfect? No. But to go from in-classroom teaching to online with
only 2 days to plan... I think they are doing fine.

~~~
ryandrake
Same here. I expected a chaotic uncoordinated scramble, but it turns out at
least in our district, the teachers and school leadership are reasonably
prepared. We got packets of assignments, hardcopies and E-mailed, and they
managed to do a class-wide videoconference the first time with no visible
technical screw-ups.

The biggest failure/bottleneck turns out to be my ability to make time to
schedule homeschooling, due to needing to work normal office hours.

------
testfoobar
Serious question: will schools and universities reopen in the fall?

A large university with dormitories is kind of like a cruise ship on land:
everyone eats, sleeps, plays and works together.

Elementary and High schools are somewhat better in that kids go their own
homes at night. But they still eat, play and study together. Hallways of high
schools between classes see lots of cross-campus shoulder-to-shoulder traffic
as kids rush from one class to the other.

What are the odds that schools and universities open at all in
August/September? Will they shutter for a full year? Will there be tuition
discounts?

~~~
andrepd
That depends entirely on how long it takes for the pandemic to cease. If, like
some studies show, the virus gets stopped by the warmer weather, it could be
in May that we return to normalcy.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _If, like some studies show, the virus gets stopped by the warmer weather_

 _Looks at the map of infections, focusing on areas near the equator..._ No, I
wouldn't count on it.

------
VLM
I obtained an online CS degree fifteen years ago; my kids are doing middle and
high school online for the first time last week. Most of my online classes
were before my teens were born.

Similar: Its fifteen years later, I'm not exactly the first person to get an
online degree, but we still have to pretend all this stuff was invented last
week.

Different: Fifteen years ago we pretended we could "Work any time we want"
although to obtain online discussion points with minimal effort we felt we had
to log in at 9am when new discussion topics were posted. Today they don't even
pretend you can work when you want and the kids need to be butts in seats
logged in, working or not working, for fixed hours, kinda like hourly workers.
On the other hand the concept of "write your essay at home in the evening" is
gone, kids stop at the end of the online school day.

Different: Fifteen years ago we pretended online productivity tools did not
exist so the tool experience was shared and there was exactly one vertically
integrated system for assignments and discussion. Some schools even tried to
roll email into their vertical lockin silo. Today there are official supported
tools like google docs/drive and notability and similar, but kids pretty much
can use what works for them. Lots of complaining about how its unequal that
some kids use the grammar / spelling checker in MS Word and other kids are
stuck with google docs spelling checker and plenty of mythology over which is
"better" at getting higher grades.

Different: Fifteen years ago the only non-vertical silo tools used was MS
Office, which made life hard on anyone not on windows with office. MS Doc
files and Excel files and Visio and so forth. Now a days its a FOSS and SAS
world, I don't think my kids have ever officially used MS Office, LOL. Its all
about that free google docs account.

Similar: Online discussion is still lame. In person teachers get used to
asking the class questions where there's only something useful for maybe the
first three kids to comment, for time limit reasons. "Because its easy to
track" online class means you get the same dumb questions with three answers,
although the entire 20 person class is graded on participating in discussion,
so discussions become about 17/20-ths worthless. The first couple kids to
participate in online discussion who use up the good topics get some social
pressure to shut up next week.

------
travisl12
My wife is a 3rd grade teacher in the Bay Area and to hear stories from the
other side of the online classroom. She's perfectly internet savvy and there
are a lot of online parent/teacher communication platforms that she uses.
Normally, being a teacher is pretty damn stressful and the hours are looong.
But this has taken a step into a new direction of anxiety and stress.

Adding to the list of things that a teacher already is responsible with doing
is Tech Support. Because now parents are emailing her stupid questions that
are easily google-able about Google Classroom.

* "How do I upload a picture?"

* "Can you email me the google classroom link again?"

* "What's the login for my kid? (omg this question)"

* "Where's the thing to click on? (fuuuuuuu.....)"

The district is now starting to have a minimum of 8 mandatory teaching
sessions to parents on how these things work. EIGHT.

We cannot translate online classrooms 1:1 with the real thing. I wish the
district would take a breath and approach this with a little bit more
understanding that this is a whole new ballgame. I know parents need their
kids to be somewhat occupied during the day (I have 2 kids under 4 so I get
it), but overall it's not very pleasant for teachers.

------
linsomniac
Mark Rober (the Glitter bomb package theft guy) started a Physics class today
on Youtube. According to Youtube numbers, 70K people were watching it at the
beginning and 377K had watched it when it was over.

I watched it with my daughter and it was review for both of us, but it also
was very, very good.

[https://youtu.be/pPn-Bay_ANU](https://youtu.be/pPn-Bay_ANU)

~~~
mncharity
That was really good (tnx!)... until the Q&A. Oh well - maybe he could
demonstrate the concept of an errata follow-up in a next video.

FWIW, here are my favorite heavy gas videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckaJs_u2U_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckaJs_u2U_A)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=drBjDy96iNI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=30&v=drBjDy96iNI)
, and an image to help with "but how can things float on something you can't
see"
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/10192726@N00/1367178603](https://www.flickr.com/photos/10192726@N00/1367178603)
. One can also play with layered drinks
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVsMmCb3Cdw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVsMmCb3Cdw)
. Self-layering latte is nifty, but harder to explain and make:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/12/science/lattes-layers-
cof...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/12/science/lattes-layers-coffee-
milk.html) ,
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01852-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01852-2)
FWIW.

------
762236
My 9th-grade daughter so far prefers this remote learning, as it makes
efficient use of her time, and so gives her a lot more free time. At school,
lots of kids don't want to focus (this is in the middle of Silicon Valley and
helicopter parents), and slow down the class. Now she is away from that
stress, and is a lot happier, despite her being an extrovert.

~~~
dragonsky
My daughter (also grade 9) has been doing online distance learning since grade
5. She often expresses how much she enjoys not having to deal with all the
time wasted on discipline issues.

------
gnicholas
A lot of schools are leaving parents almost entirely (or entirely) on their
own.

I run an edtech company, and we started offering free access to our reading
software soon after shutdowns started two weeks ago. We have heard from a lot
of teachers and administrators, but we've also heard from many parents who are
trying to educate their kids with little to no support.

Although it is more efficient for us to create accounts for teachers (and
cover 30 students simultaneously), we heard from so many parents who can't get
ahold of their kids' teachers that we started making temporary accounts for
parents also. It has been shocking to hear how many parents are unable to even
contact their kids' teachers — I have a small child who is home from school,
and if the teacher were MIA I would be surprised and not thrilled (though in
these unprecedented times, kindness and flexibility are important to keep in
mind!).

~~~
hoot
Are you guys hiring? My wife is looking for work. (masters in ed psych with a
lot of experience designing lms and facilitating training)

~~~
gnicholas
We could, if the right candidate came along. We are actually just about to
announce that our tech has been adopted by a major LMS, so the timing could be
interesting. user name at gee mail for more info!

~~~
hoot
victor.r.rogers at gee mail

Thanks

------
mattbeckman
A few months before COVID-19 broke out, I started working with the founder of
a platform called eTAP, which the founder first build about 20 years ago. We
haven't begun the platform redesign yet, but it is fairly thorough platform
for K-12 students who can benefit from an online supplement for math, science,
language arts, and social studies. Parents can monitor progress, but don't
need to be involved in lesson plans etc. as it's essentially ready to go.

[https://www.eHomeschool.org](https://www.eHomeschool.org)

The free trial can be extended as long as necessary. Just message us.

------
trentnix
When I was in high school (mid-90s in a rural area), we had teachers via live
satellite (the TI-IN network out of San Antonio) for those subjects with few
interested students or no qualified staff resources.

[https://books.google.com/books?id=HGVQDwAAQBAJ&lpg=PT234&ots...](https://books.google.com/books?id=HGVQDwAAQBAJ&lpg=PT234&ots=SYXGT1Kpej&dq=ti-
in%20network%20san%20antonio&pg=PT234#v=onepage&q=ti-
in%20network%20san%20antonio&f=false)

We would connect via phone and participate in classroom activities with the
teacher and other students on a rotating schedule. It was all lecture and
interactive learning for the duration of the daily broadcast. The teachers
were good. The production was high quality (for the time). And I can only
imagine they did it on a shoestring budget.

This video is a perfect example of both the production quality and is filled
with examples of the type of rural districts it served:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx0L5_wu9J8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx0L5_wu9J8)

That said, my experience was that it simply couldn't match the value of being
in a classroom with a demanding teacher. The social expectation provided by an
engaged teacher and the ability to directly measure my performance against my
peers was critical. And that experience has made me generally skeptical of
those who present distance learning as some sort of educational panacea.

Schools have long noted that parental involvement is the biggest indicator of
which students will struggle and which students will succeed. Given the
current circumstance where parents are expected to shoulder a larger burden in
making sure kids are engaged and learning, the gap between successful students
and unsuccessful students will likely increase.

------
kogus
I live in South Carolina, and have one child in elementary school, and another
in middle school. I've been surprised by how quickly the teachers and schools
have moved the entire curriculum online. The middle school kids all already
had iPads to take home, and their teachers were already doing a lot on Google
Classroom. So for them, it was an incremental change, not a night and day
difference.

The elementary school had all the teachers put together three weeks worth of
take home work, which parents had to come pick up from the school. So the
actual work is on paper. Feedback is done through ClassDojo, where the
teachers also post videos and share work from the children.

Altogether, they've done an impressive job in our district, all things
considered.

The hardest part is getting the kids to wrap their heads around the idea that
these are school days, not holidays. I don't think there's an app for that
yet.

------
Dumblydorr
Will this help us to see the massive expenditures we make to move people to a
classroom when they could easily see it via computer screen? Especially if we
then ask students to just look at the chromebooks they are given by the
school, seems wildly inefficient to continue the butt in seat model,
especially with older students.

~~~
Digory
We won't know until we see standardized testing for this cohort. Which won't
be until next year.

I suspect kids of wealthy, educated parents will actually excel. Those parents
will learn that they could can actually do better than schools on the pure
academics.

Unfortunately, I suspect kids of poorer parents will really slow down.

But, yes, I think we're about to unbundle a lot of education.

~~~
ghaff
I don't know about unbundling. But it wouldn't be a surprise if at least
relatively motivated students being individually homeschooled for a while--
even given remote work challenges--by wealthy, educated parents did pretty
well. (Whether or not on standardized tests is perhaps less certain.) Whereas
kids in less good home environments aren't likely to.

~~~
Digory
Schools are providing bundles of tools: computers, textbooks, teaching,
videos, testing, classrooms, group work, childcare, 'nutrition services,'
libraries, etc.

The crisis takes away the classrooms and exposes the tools to parents. And for
some people the classroom made little difference, or held them back.

By fall, I think you'll have people asking whether school boards shouldn't
just offer the tools. Let people pick and choose their own arrangement of
teaching, video, testing and groupwork. (This would let wealthier parents
recover some of the amount spent on unproductive childcare, and put it into
learning and socialization.)

------
m4rtyr
My school district sent out an email basically saying they won't educate us on
anything new for the unforeseeable future. They're not going to give any
graded assignments or really collect any work from us. Essentially, it's just
us reviewing things for the next month or so.

On a side note, College Board plans to make students take AP tests from home
(presumably they have a plan to stop cheating):
[https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/cor...](https://apcentral.collegeboard.org/about-ap/news-
changes/coronavirus-update)

~~~
mlyle
Some school districts have chosen this path (focusing on enrichment or review)
because they're concerned about legal compliance, given that they are no
longer able to provide all federally mandated special education programs.

------
DoreenMichele
I was director of community life for The TAG Project at one time. This grew
out of me being a homeschooling parent.

My first website grew out of online interest in what I did to educate my kids.
I'm on parenting website number three or four. It's called Raising Future
Adults.

Without an audience and engagement, I'm at a loss as to how to develop it. If
anyone wants to shoot me an email to pick my brains, maybe that will help
jumpstart that project so people have one more resource from someone who has
lived more or less under some degree of quarantine for decades and
homeschooled, done remote work, etc.

------
gz5
Disasters are also opportunities. Inventing and re-inventing, in a hurry, can
force us to put in 'good enough' solutions, which end up iterating into true
innovation and paradigm changes.

This is not a "schools are broken" rant. There are schools, staff and teachers
which do tremendous, underappreciated work. With 4 kids between the ages of 9
and 19, I have seen it first-hand.

There is always room for improvement and improving remote education would make
learning opportunities available to many more people, and be a great
experience for many.

The 'conversation' theme in this post for example:
[https://seths.blog/2020/03/the-conversation/](https://seths.blog/2020/03/the-
conversation/)

And the 'collaboration' theme in this post: [https://avc.com/2020/03/teaching-
online/](https://avc.com/2020/03/teaching-online/)

------
tigeba
I have two kids in elementary school. Our school district issues Chromebooks
for all students in the district and have been doing this for several years.
We are fortunate to have Google Fiber in the city and have a fairly high
percentage of households with broadband. I believe the district already worked
with families prior to the outbreak to provide hotspots.

The students will resume class on Tuesday, but they did a quick systems check
today and it went a lot better than I would have expected. The teachers and
school district have worked very hard to pull this off quickly.

For students that receive free and reduced food, the district has set up
delivery locations at various spots in the city so kids will still have access
while the physical schools are closed.

I don't know how they will handle some of the special classes like physical
education or music yet, that will be interesting to see.

------
mindfulgeek
My kids district is doing well all things considering. I look forward to
things settling in and becoming more consistent. For the most part it is
google classroom assignments. No lessons or zoom sessions. No one on ones with
teachers to connect with each kid to check in. Several emails a day from
various teachers with directions that sometimes are for me, sometimes for my
kid and sometimes for both. It’s a lot to process, especially working full
time with more than one kid. We’re getting by though and overall it’s pretty
amazing how technology is pretty miraculous in giving us all opportunities
from home. Hopefully some of the tricks the teachers and schools learn during
this time will yield creative New teaching practices.

------
yardie
Our son went from boatschooling to regular school so is pretty well versed in
remote and online learning. Part of the problem is he enjoys the social
interaction that he could only get from meeting other kids (majority of
cruisers are much older and retired). He's a lot more nimble about remote
learning than I give him credit for.

He's taking it pretty well has a lot of experience in offline and online
remote learning. He's a teenager now and I'm watching eat everything in the
fridge. When my mom used to joke about needing to put a lock on the
refrigerator, now I get it!

------
_anastasia
My district had already given all high school students Chromebooks; when they
announced the closures they provided _all_ students (K-12) with the same. For
families without internet access, hotspots were acquired and distributed. It
was great! Having done all this, though, they forbade the instruction of any
new content and closed the grading system.

Teachers still do videoconferences via Google Meet and/or Zoom, but it's
mostly for social interaction rather than teaching.

------
dpeck
fwiw, our experience has been lackluster and frustrating. My child is in
public elementary school, in the inclusive class (special ed and non special
ed in same class). So there are 2 teachers and they split the subjects
Language arts/Social studies, Math/Science, and then he has a few specials
like STEM, Technology, Music once a week that each have a different teacher.

The biggest problem that we had last week was that each teacher, and sometime
each subject had a different system to log into. It made getting everything
setup a bit of a challenge and there was always confusion about where to go
next when we transitioned to a new subject. My spouse has a degree in
education, and I make my living heading up product and technology team and we
found it challenging. I imagine that folks without those backgrounds are
really struggling.

This week seems to have gotten better, and all the love in the world to the
teachers who had their plans upended by this, but I am frustrated with the
school/county administration for not having this more nailed down and
standardized for kids who were out sick and having to use the systems outside
of this quarantine.

~~~
akadruid1
In the UK we are just starting our first week of national school shutdown, and
the transition is very abrupt and many schools poorly prepared. I have
children in primary (U.S. grade K-5) and secondary (U.S. grade 6-10) and
primary is barely functional. They have some basic content on their website
but no equipment and no interaction between school and students so far. But
secondary is far better - all students have iPads and online classrooms,
curriculum based work set every day, teachers interacting regularly with
students, study groups for the students, even time-based tests. Hopefully the
primary schools can trim things around, since the schools seem unlikely to
restart until after the summer break - 5 more months

------
nethergh0st
In my home state of Michigan, online learning doesn't count toward teacher
curriculum or retirement. The reasoning is that not all students can get
access to online learning.

It effectively makes it so there is really no point in providing online
learning resources/lessons, because it will all need to be repeated/made up
when the students get back.

~~~
quaffapint
Later part is similar here in PA. They're given random work (it's up to the
teacher what it is). But none of it counts/can be graded.

------
sharadov
Won't work with elementary school kids (son in first grade), I'll have to sit
with him on his zoom sessions to keep the peace, and it's not pleasant when
you have 24 kids + parents simultaneously on a session. I rather have him do
Khan, SD Math and Reading eggs on his own time.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
Yep we just got started for my kindergartner and it's a disaster so far. It
takes constant supervision to get him to do any work. My mother reminded me
that I was in half day school through second grade (830-12, including lunch)
and she says she made no special effort to enhance my academics after school.
This did not stop me from taking all the moderately advanced math I could get
my hands on later in school, at least through the end of high school. I also
fates decently in writing and reading throughout.

So I am taking a low pressure approach, mostly focused on writing (reading and
math are things the child will do without supervision if they come in the form
of screen time). I still feel he is severely missing out because K is mostly
about socializing, but at least he won't be behind anyone else his age on this
front.

There are going to be all kinds of interesting sociology studies on the kids
who went through school this year.

------
pnw_hazor
Seattle punted for equity -- (following state level recommendations).

“OSPI does not recommend an online distance learning model unless a district
can ensure that all students will have equal access to learning,” the
district’s COVID-19 update page says. “Seattle Public Schools is the largest
district in our state with a diverse student population and many of our
students do not have regular access to technology or the internet.”

[https://www.geekwire.com/2020/seattle-public-schools-
closing...](https://www.geekwire.com/2020/seattle-public-schools-closing-
least-two-weeks-district-said-wont-offer-online-learning/)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Private schools are able to make different assumptions about their students
and have almost all gone to online learning during the pandemic. This, along
with an uptake in technology, is creating a clear win for private education if
you can afford it for your kids, further draining public systems of their more
well to do students.

------
unnouinceput
Quote: "“They were engaged. They were happy to see each other,” she said, and
some students expressed a feeling they never thought they’d have: “They miss
being in school.”"

Well, my kids are on the opposite spectrum of this feeling. For them, going to
school is a drag. Perhaps I made too good of an environment at home, maybe I
should be more drastic, maybe.....nah, just kidding, I love giving them a real
home, not just a roof against rain.

------
ryanmarsh
I can't wait until the kids all realize why the adults prefer to WFH. When
this is all over they're going wonder why they have to go back to getting up
early to catch the bus to spend all day sitting in uncomfortable plastic
chairs and being told to be quiet and stay off their phone.

My oldest daughter just graduated from an online high school. We get it. Now
the rest of the country is going to get it.

~~~
matt_s
Do you have recommended resources or advice with the online high school?

For some of us in states that cannot legally move forward with instruction, it
might be an option to apply for an online high school.

~~~
ryanmarsh
We went with Northstar Academy: [https://www.northstar-
academy.org/](https://www.northstar-academy.org/)

------
LinuxBender
This would be an interesting time if a company developed a very affordable VR
headset and software to let teachers give virtual classes in 3D. Maybe even
have a free-roam time for students to interact with each other. Bell rings,
and they get a portal back to their desk.

~~~
thekyle
Maybe something like Google Cardboard

------
_red
So how do we know what Google Classroom does with all the personal data they
collect on children?

